# Yoji the Abominable Snow Ferret



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's a video I took of my Ferret Yoji exploring in the snow.

And before any body says, I know the collar leads aren't the best, but it was all I could find today, I can't find his body suit harness with the bell :/ and didn't want to wait until the snow went!! ^_^ He only had it on for around 5 minutes in total, as I didn't want him to get cold and I don't like having him on the lead with the collar 

Here's the video: YouTube - Abominable Snow Ferret

Anybody else got any videos or pictures of their pets in the snow?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's gorgous


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

metame said:


> he's gorgous


Thank you very much  He's a chunky hob!! I weighed him last night and he weighs 3.7lbs already!! He's only 6 months old ^_^ he he


----------



## animalzrule (Nov 17, 2010)

he is adorable so cute! lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes adorable, definately loving the snow anyway.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw hes gorgeous! i really enjoyed that video


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet


----------

